# Burping and gas 24/7



## angy (Mar 12, 2009)

hi guys i'm not sure what it is that i have but i think my doctor thinks i have gerd as he's put me on nexium and another acid reducer for a month and theres no change in my condition but im not sure if its really all that as i've only experienced it severely the same time i had h pylori infection which seems to be better after i've taken antibiotics but these symptoms still linger, i keep telling my doctor to check up on it but he won'ti was wondering if anyone else gets stomach pain like mad ulcers left and right of the belly button especially after doing situps? everytime i try again i'd get it for at least a couple of months a burning sensation and always feeling hungry.. my other thing is burping 24/7 with alot of gas and feeling bloated it doesnt matter what i do its there every 5 mins a burp here and there, the only way i can seem to get rid of it is sleeping in an elevated angle. I've started having these symptoms a year ago and its annoying to go through the day letting out gas and literally burping every 5 mins and always feeling hungry does anyone have a similar experience of have a clue? thanks


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi angy welcome to the site.what you've described sounds like mine... burning feeling and hunger pain and the pain can get extremely severe. burping is a pretty typical symptom of reflux as the acid surges up. By acid reducer do you mean sometime to coat the stomach and neutrolizes the acid such as Maalax? Usually acid reducers are better taken before bed and when feeling acidic. And I'm wondering if your dr. has discussed PPI drugs ("proton pump inhibitor" such as Protonix or prevacid or Nexium) with you? These are meds that can be taken first thing in the morning to prevent acid from forming. Not everyone who has GERD has upper stomach gas... Maybe you could ask your dr. about digestive emzyms and see if those could help.Hope you find something or a combo of things that works well. Keep us posted.


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

My doctor told me that I should avoid sit-ups, because it puts pressure on the stomach and acid can be forced upward into the esophagus. I usually avoid all exercise anyway, until a few hours have passed after eating. And I avoid anything that puts pressure on the stomach, even tight waistbands. It seems to help some, although I still get bloating, belching and gas sometimes. I'm on 20 nexium a day now (maintenance dose) and sometimes supplement with cherry-flavored mylanta in the evening when I have belching or the feeling of my esophagus being stuffed with cotton. By the way, my doc also says to avoid Mylanta or other antacids that are mint-flavored because mint relaxes the sphincter at the top of the stomach. ( Why don't the manufacturers of antacids stop with the mint already? Even mint tea is a reflux trigger for me.)


----------

